
Official Support for Open-Source Rust Plugin for JetBrains IDEs - OberstKrueger
https://blog.jetbrains.com/blog/2017/08/04/official-support-for-open-source-rust-plugin-for-intellij-idea-clion-and-other-jetbrains-ides/
======
ntrepid8
This is pretty exciting, especially the debugger support :)

